# Equipment Breakdown



## blaydese (Apr 4, 2013)

Ahoy mates !

Just for fun and out of curiosity I was wondering if you 
good folks could help me breakdown the items in this 
picture, minus the smart ass remarks like, shoes, an arm, 
etc. What I mean is the 'camera' gear he's using, I've 
never seen nor can I Google search any of the equipment 
seen 'covering' the photographer's body.

I know lots of you are going to say "that looks silly", "don't do
it", and "that looks stupid". Please get beyond that, be
productive rather than destructive.



Thanks in advance, and just list the best you can, I'm 
just wondering where and what cost some of that stuff is?


Peace! 8)


----------



## hamada (Apr 4, 2013)

well i can hardly identify anything with this bad quality image.


----------



## blaydese (Apr 5, 2013)

Picture was taken from the web, it's NOT my picture.

So far I think:

A) Christmas tree tinsel

B) Some kind of back pack with bars holding the light boxes up.

C) Cargo shorts 

D) Light boxes


Yeah, it's hard to see.

Peace! 8)


----------



## Grumbaki (Apr 5, 2013)

No idea, but he instantly pop'd in my mind as the photog equivalent of this guy.


----------



## blaydese (Apr 6, 2013)

Grumbaki, 

lol - yeah that's close. ;D

Peace! 8)


----------



## wsmith96 (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks like we have a new low orbit spy satellite. I'm thinking it will be easy to shoot down.


----------



## wsmith96 (Apr 6, 2013)

In reality though, it looks like he's wearing an over the shoulder tool belt and has attached a homemade light kit on it. My guess would be it is made of PVC and "hidden" with Christmas flare. I used to work for a company with a lot of scientists that had photography hobbies. They custom made things like this all the time. I know its all about getting the right shot, but these things made them look silly too. All he's missing in your picture is the hammer and one of those pouches full of nails.


----------



## Rex Canon Shooter (Apr 6, 2013)

It looks like he is bouncing flash off his reflective dome into two fiber optic cables located at the top of the two vertical 
poles on his backpack. The fiber optic cables then run to each flash telling them when to fire. The soft boxes are probably homemade. So no wireless radio triggers, 3 flashes and DIY rig.

Rex


----------

